# HDDBoost - Combine an SSD and HDD into one!



## newtekie1 (Jul 10, 2010)

SilverStone HDDBOOST HDD Accessory

Seems like a pretty neat idea, anyone tried one?  It seems to use the SSD as a giant cache for the HDD.

Edit: A review: http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/29176-silverstone-hddboost-review.html

Seems like an decent idea, but not a well implemented one.  It only mirrors the first chunk of the drive, so you have to make sure the data on the beginning of the disc is the most accessed data you use.  You might as well just use the SSD by itself...

Oh well, never mind.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 10, 2010)

These seem much cooler


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 10, 2010)

Mussels said:


> These seem much cooler



Yeah, I saw those, I actually came across the HDDBoost looking at reviews for the Momentus XT.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 10, 2010)

my next storage upgrade will be one of those momentus drives for OS, and my 2x500 setup in RAID 0 for mah games


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 10, 2010)

Mussels said:


> my next storage upgrade will be one of those momentus drives for OS, and my 2x500 setup in RAID 0 for mah games



I would be nice to see a bigger desktop drive with a slightly larger SSD portion(like maybe 16GB).


----------



## Mussels (Jul 10, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> I would be nice to see a bigger desktop drive with a slightly larger SSD portion(like maybe 16GB).



agreed.


----------



## Darkgundam111 (Jul 10, 2010)

This stuff is very cool indeed. too bad it came out after SSD's, otherwise i woulda probably went with the Momentus drive instead.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 10, 2010)

Can you defrag them ?. As your not supposed to defrag SSD's so how would ya go about doing that so you get what ya need at the start of the drive ?.

That XT would not touch it  4GB LMAO,  Way to small even for my laptop.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 10, 2010)

AsRock said:


> Can you defrag them ?. As your not supposed to defrag SSD's so how would ya go about doing that so you get what ya need at the start of the drive ?.
> 
> That XT would not touch it  4GB LMAO,  Way to small even for my laptop.



the 4GB is automatically used... you obviously didnt look past the specs.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 10, 2010)

The drive automatically assigns the most often used 4GB's of data onto its SSD portion, and assigns the rest to the HDD portion. Now if it has integrated defragmenting like some of the high-end programs out there (it may or may not) then that would be awesome


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jul 10, 2010)

Yeah, I picked one up some time ago to test. There were some gains to be had in Vantage and PCM05. It did pep up the Win7 64 Pro install somewhat. Worthwhile investment I guess if you already have a smaller ssd on hand.

Not sure if you can access this thread or not... http://www.overclockaholics.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2223


----------



## AsRock (Jul 10, 2010)

Mussels said:


> the 4GB is automatically used... you obviously didnt look past the specs.



Well it was a while ago when i last read about it lol. But still 4GB is way to less and to charge so much is  a ripp off imo.

And still you will need to defrag it so i hope all that 4GB is either blocked of from defragers or it's going move that data to in some cases.

16GB be better but that be good only for my laptop lol.  As for my main PC it have to much bigger but i guess this will happen when SSD prices come down more.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 10, 2010)

AsRock said:


> Well it was a while ago when i last read about it lol. But still 4GB is way to less and to charge so much is  a ripp off imo.
> 
> And still you will need to defrag it so i hope all that 4GB is either blocked of from defragers or it's going move that data to in some cases.
> 
> 16GB be better but that be good only for my laptop lol.  As for my main PC it have to much bigger but i guess this will happen when SSD prices come down more.



its automatically filled with the most often accessed files. for an OS drive, thats perfect.


----------



## ISSA2000 (Jul 13, 2010)

iv order 1.

will test, with a 60g ssd mus callisto deluxe

(sams 2tb hdd)? vr300?


----------



## AsRock (Jul 13, 2010)

Mussels said:


> its automatically filled with the most often accessed files. for an OS drive, thats perfect.



My most accessed files are over 4GB  WAY OVER.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 13, 2010)

AsRock said:


> My most accessed files are over 4GB  WAY OVER.



Probably, but most of what is going to be loaded will be Windows files and program files.  Your data files that most people think are the most accessed files, are way at the bottom of the list actually.  Windows and your common program files are at the top.


----------



## ISSA2000 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Ssd silverstone booster tests*

Testing in:

xp pro sp3
sam green drive 2tb(prim)
q9650 3g intel 775 (asus ramage formula) (1001 bios mod intel raid)(x48 chipset)
wd vr300 wd3000glfs + mushkin callisto 60g ssd deluxe
silverstone ssd hdd booster (pcb v1.2) beta bios 100712
8g ram(2.8 detected)

Booster+ssd+vr300 on intel controller(raid on- detected as non raid)
(latest xp intel drivers)















will do non booster test... ssd on intel+ vr300 as well..


ssd (prim part (*empty) not aligned..(standard ntfs format))
















vr 300















---------


To test with 2tb hdd? 1tb hdd? sata 3 controller? (asus usb3.0+ sata 3 combo) how about ssd+ ssd(test mac bandwith? 280mb/sec div by 2)



Testing (60g ssd 240mb/sec hdtach 3.xx max)+ 2tb wd adf hdd (data on it) curr syn data+ will do res sat


seams limited to total bandwith of 280mb/sec (that includes  (mirror) hdd faster area+ ssd speed output...

vr300   60g zone  280mb/sec - 130mb/sec*(vr 300hdd) = 150mb/sec for ssd (ssd can do 240mb/sec)

a slowed generation hdd.

wd 750g re2,  avg 75mb/sec (zone* that mirrored to ssd) 86mb/sec, leaving bandwith for ssd as: 194mb/sec (280-86=194)

or a 4+ year old hdd(or notebook hdd) avg 55 mb/sec  65mb/sec zone*, leaving you 215mb/sec..(280-65=215)


still testing, will try a 120g hdd notebook? + 2tb hdd +  ssd(test max bandwith??)

any ideas? wonder if ill test it on a asus combo card sata 6 + usb3.0


----------



## ISSA2000 (Jul 16, 2010)

Mussels said:


> its automatically filled with the most often accessed files. for an OS drive, thats perfect.



its a advance cache, but it uses 10000%, so they use high quality chips(long life)?

but hdd is doomed for short death..

(love the pic, shows many ssd chips, but its 1 chip on the underside of the pcb)

(*** they use the cache ram to buffer the ssd? and the ssd as cache ram)



must have built in ecc (to check ssd)  and if it finds a bad spot, marks its bad, but does not tell you, (ssd cache ges smaller) effects performance etc..

and mistakes in the ssd cache, would currupt data fast..

wonder if the booster + hybrid hdd works? , still limited to 280mb/sec. total mirrored output???



Wonder if that hybrid would work in raid 0?> raid 1


wd 2tb green adf hdd + ssd + booster


----------

